# If you need One for the rigs this weekend pls LMK!



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking for a Capt and boat heading out for tuna. Pls reply or PM as the Weather look perfect this Sat/Sun.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Where do you get that graph?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

swellinfo.com


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

cool , have to chk that out!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

it's not terrible, but it doesn't look flat either... this is the only forecast model i trust


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Reefcast is superior for far offshore (29.18) note that it also shows the period I don't mind little hills in the water I dislike the usual moguls tho... Still looks better than it has for some time.

We shall see. It'll also be great for Kayaking in the GOM - but no so many tuna within 2 miles of the beach....


----------

